# Just purchased rare kinds



## Dido (Jan 20, 2011)

Hy, 
Just arrived two rare kinds for my collection.

1 I have already 

So I thought you could be interested to see photos from this beautis. 
You cannot often see the roots. 

The first one is bloomsize. 

Anyone a idea which kinds it could be. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the next one is a different kind
it is near bloomsize but very small
the first photo is from the hole root





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here a closer look on the nose





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## John Boy (Jan 20, 2011)

weeds pulled out of a spring lawn?

;0)


----------



## Dido (Jan 20, 2011)

John Boy said:


> weeds pulled out of a spring lawn?
> 
> ;0)



Would be nice if you find such weeds outside. 
the breeder just take the warm days to sand it out. 
planted them yesterday, and now snow again. 

Hope they turn not out to be weed. oke:


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Dido,
looks like a Cypripedium rootstock with one sleeping[dormant eye]
cliokchi


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep. Cyp reginae.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 22, 2011)

Photo Nr. 1 subtropicum

Photo Nr. 2 farreri


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool Cyps. Hope you find out what they are.

You're planting _now_??? It's January!oke:


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Photo Nr. 1 subtropicum
> 
> Photo Nr. 2 farreri



No sorry. 

Subtropicum I would like to have but 2 is related, it is a root of Wardii, which needs one year to flower. 
have seen flowering them at the breeder, this is a clone of the flowering plant, he made for me. The nose at the flowering size part, was not much bigger than that one. 

The first picture is a clone of Palangshangense, so it is my second plant. 
The other I purchased last year, after it had flowered the year before. 
Have Photos of both plants in flower, but not my photo, and both breeders dont want that they are shown to someone else. Dont know why but it is not my photo. 

The breeder of wardii have 3 more mature plants and 4 NFS plant, and have al lot of seed, but dont give up something, and he was not succesfull in the last 2 years with growing seedlings. This year he crossed one plant with kentuckiense, but till now only seed, he did not tryed it. 

Of the palangshangense he has several kinds, saw the pictures one was fully red liek a cherry. This one is the smallest clone he has. 

he told me why mine was not flowering, have now changed the growing conditions like he told me, will see if it works. :evil:

Farreri I hope to have one day. Have a plant which should flower this year, was a replacement because the last year purchase tourned out to be a franchetii. 
And have 3 NFS plants which I baught as seedlings from 2 sources, they need at least another year, so never give up hope for a farreri.


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Cool Cyps. Hope you find out what they are.
> 
> You're planting _now_??? It's January!oke:



yes it is crazy, but last week we had nearly 10C and in night over 5C. 
last Sunday we was sitting outside for a coffee at +15C. 
Today we have snow again and - 4C with a bad wind from east.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2011)

OOPS! I was wrong; you have our far eastern cousins!  Crazy weather huh?


----------

